#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: ΚΑΝΕΠΕ & pushover στο Fespa, Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, 24.04.2013

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Τετάρτη, 24 Απριλίου 2013, 15:00-20:00
*Πού:* Ηράκλειο, Πρεβελάκη & Γρεβενών, Αίθουσα του ΤΕΕ - Τμήμα Ανατολικής Κρήτης
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤ με σειρά προτεραιότητας

*Θέμα:* Κανονισμός Επεμβάσεων (ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ.) και pushover ανάλυση στο πρόγραμμα Fespa

*Διοργανωτής:* LH Λογισμική & Βαγγέλης Γεωργιλαδάκης (επίσημος αντιπρόσωπος της LH Λογισμική στο Ηράκλειο) 

Στόχος της ημερίδας είναι να εισάγει τον μηχανικό στις δυνατότητες του νέου module, Fespa R, του στατικού προγράμματος Fespa. 
Με το module Fespa R δίνεται η δυνατότητα αποτίμησης της φέρουσας ικανότητας κατασκευής με την χρήση της ανελαστικής ανάλυσης Pushover σύμφωνα με τον ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. (Κανονισμός Επεμβάσεων).

*Πρόγραμμα:*
15:00-16:00 Προσέλευση - Εγγραφές
16:00-16:15 Χαιρετισμός Σπύρος Λιβιεράτος
16:15-17:00 Η ανελαστική ανάλυση (Pushover) με το Fespa. Πλεονεκτήματα της μεθόδου. Βασίλης Παπαρίζος
17:15-18:30 Παράδειγμα ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. με το Fespa. Γιάννης Ντόντος 
18:30-19:00 Διάλειμμα - Καφές
19:00-19:30 Παράδειγμα ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. Προσθήκες-Ενισχύσεις. Γεωργία Κεφάλα
19:30-20:00 Ερωτήσεις - Συζήτηση

Δηλώσεις Συμμετοχής: *ΕΔΩ* και στο τηλ.: 2810.22.55.55

*Πηγή:* LH Λογισμική

----------

